# back to the workshop



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Phew, after 5 whole weeks entertaining three young grandchildren, the last ones flew away today.
The 6 year old boy has been dogging my footsteps for weeks, but his attention span isnt long enough for me to trust him out of my sight while I'm working a machine so the doors have been firmly closed since early july.

So tomorrow is.... hobby time!!

I'm thinking I need to build a mini grandfather clock, about 15" high or thereabouts, but need a starting point. I have a clock mechanism about 4" diameter, but thats it.

Anyone made something on this scale? any plans or sketches?


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

That's a long time out of the shop, but that time with grandkids is pretty special, isn't it?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you looking for a clock with a pendulum, wall mounted, table or mantle top? I searched for "plans for small grandfather clock"and found hundreds of designs, and links to plans. This one actually appealed to me because of the small drawers, which would be a nice little storage area. The image also gives a link to the plans.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Because of the the distance apart (2000 miles) i generally only see them twice a year, so yes, its been a great summer holidays, even if he has worn me to a frazzle. And I'm not even considering his 4 year old sisters effect on our weariness!!!

Tom, I like that plan a lot. It looks like I could actually achieve that. It will give me a chance to play with my new thicknesser and bobbin sander.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@sunnybob I recall that wood is at a premium and this looked like a project you could accomplish with local materials. I'm busy with picture frames these days, but this clock really appeals to me as well. We almost never get to see our grandchildren unless we travel to them. They're scattered all over the place. At least there's Facebook to keep up a bit, but not the same as having a curious 6-year-old tagging along.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

The boss says we're short on standing room, so now she says it has to be a wall clock.
Back to the search pages.

Damn I hate working for others.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Do a search for wall clocks and then click on the word images to see pictures of all kinds of designs. I added the word plans to the search and all kinds of designs showed up, including links to plans. I have a boss too. Roll with the punches.


----------

